# Frozen Trim.



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 21, 2011)

Having trimmed a couple of girls of their bushy bits and frozen them, how long should I leave them before giving them a dam good mashing in the bubble bags?
The last stuff I made is awesome but can I make the best ever?


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 21, 2011)

as long as they are good and frozen.

in the freezer for i day or 6 months. IMO.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh heck Dman, the drill battery is on charge for a fun filled deep joyous weekend.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice, i just finnished off some i made just b4 new years.

i need to do another run soon.

Drill away my friend.


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 28, 2011)

I've had some in the freezer for near a year, make just a fine hash as one day old trim. No Limits on the freeze man...


----------



## Graywolf (Jan 31, 2011)

When they hit Zero F, they're mine!


----------

